# Millie Was Not Impressed Being Groomed



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Although Millie is much better at being groomed, she does it with sufferance and lies down as much as possible.









When it comes to doing under her chin, she proves really unhelpful









All finished and escaped. She is refusing to stand up as she's just finishing off a Fish 4 Dogs treat.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aahh... She looks fab and is very colour coordinated with your rug


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OH! she looks fantastic! great job!!!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

she looks lovely, love her chunky, fluffy legs!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

She looks really lovely Julie! 

Daisy does the same sort of thing...whichever bit I am trying to brush/trim she manages to hide it. If she can't then she just walks away instead!


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

I love that rug


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Awwww bless her, love the finished result Julie


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Its taken me quite a while to get the legs chunky, having had them prof groomed away on too many ocassions.

The rug is not actually a rug  its a blanket for a bed. The real rug is on order and wont be here until May time. I'll have to photograph Millie on it to show you, mega colourful, when it finally arrives. 

I'm really angling towards a grooming table just to make the job easier for both of us.


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

designsbyisis said:


> I love that rug


Me too....(where did you purchase it, i'm looking for a new rug 

Millie looks lovely too, youv'e done a great job 

Must of crossed posts , wow it looks just like a rug, would still like to know were it's from lol ... (cheeky me)....xx

Leanne x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorry don't know where the rug/blanket is from, it was a Christmas present a few years ago. Not sure what they would think of seeing it used as a rug for the dog !


----------

